

Show HN: ReactSkitterTransitions – A react component for advanced js transitions - Guillaume86
https://github.com/guillaume86/react-skitter-transitions

======
Guillaume86
Author here, there's a simple demo here: [http://rawgit.com/guillaume86/react-
skitter-transitions/mast...](http://rawgit.com/guillaume86/react-skitter-
transitions/master/examples/index.html) .

I only ported 2 effects for the moment, but porting from the skitter code is
pretty easy (just time consuming).

